# Audi Driver International



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Note that ADI this year is on August 3rd which is much earlier than previous years. I contacted Castle Combe today and they confirmed that this is the date for this years event. Hopefully this means we will get some better weather.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

This isn't ADI it is only a VW Audi track day, there is an advert on page 3 of this months Audi Driver magazine about it. The Hilton hotel was unavailable for the evening awards too. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

More bad news. I've read in Autocar and Auto Express that Audi will soon cease production of the TT.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for info, seems like I was given some duff info from Castle Combe.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

OK just had a message from Emma at Castle Combe. There is no ADI day this year but there is the VW/Audi track day on 3rd August


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The track day has been removed from Castle Combes website.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a ****** mess to me


----------



## MisanoRed (Dec 20, 2018)

Neil Birkitt has announced he's left the magazine, the events are not running and the Autometrix, Audi Driver Magazine and Volkswagen Driver Magazine websites are all down...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Autometrix Publications who ran GTI International, Audi Driver International and both the magazines have gone bust.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audimad said:


> Autometrix Publications who ran GTI International, Audi Driver International and both the magazines have gone bust.


Always loved both ADI and Inters very sad to hear they and the mags will be no longer


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Always loved both ADI and Inters very sad to hear they and the mags will be no longer


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very sad


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I wondered why there were no announcements

Hopefully there is now an opportunity for someone to hold an Audi/VW track event. Not much is happening this year though, VAG Tuner isn't happening and Rockingham has closed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I wondered why there were no announcements
> 
> Hopefully there is now an opportunity for someone to hold an Audi/VW track event. Not much is happening this year though, VAG Tuner isn't happening and Rockingham has closed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


But ........ I'll be organising a cruise soon. Watch the Events board as I'll be posting up shortly


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh bugger [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

